# removing dead evergreen bushes



## gods child (Jun 10, 2011)

I have three or four dead evergreen bushes in the front of my house,wondering best way to get those out myself?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Start digging! Chop the roots as you find them--Pulling them out with a chain and a truck also works after you have dug a bit.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Depending on their size: chainsaw them up into manageable size first. Then dig. Depending on the number and size of plants pay someone else to dig them out.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Leah Frances said:


> pay someone else to dig them out.



Hey, That's my secret method!!!

I believe the Devil invented shovels to make my life miserable.:laughing:


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Leah Frances said:


> Depending on their size: chainsaw them up into manageable size first. Then dig. Depending on the number and size of plants pay someone else to dig them out.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

